# Tonality is "being-in-time"



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> I think "tonality" should be distinguished as an artifice: as a certain way of manifesting harmonic principles of tone-centricity which is created by Man as a music-maker.
> 
> Before that, the (vertical and timeless) 'primordial' state of a single fundamental tone and its component harmonics, from which tonality (horizontal thru time) springs, is the 'egg' which I call "the harmonic singularity" (instead of 'tonality' in the broader sense). Perhaps this will clear up some confusion.
> 
> ...


----------

